# First aid kit??



## Cocoriggs89 (Dec 6, 2015)

I was looking threw this list first aid items to keep around and some of them I don't know what they are for. Like saline rinse, water based lubricant, rescue remedy, Asidophilus, plane yogurt, boost or ensure and caned pumpkin. I have heard of all of these items but what are they helpful with in a hedgehog? I looked up rescue remedy but how do you use it for a hedgehog and how much do you use.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Saline rinse - rinse off wounds or flush out eyes

water based lubricant - nothing's actually coming to mind for this one. I have Vaseline in my kit, but that's oil based. It's used for helping protect their skin if they're having diarrhea, which is what I'm currently using it for. Might be the same thing though.

Rescue remedy - I know people have used it to help with stress of long car rides before, it might be helpful after a surgery or something where you need to keep them quiet to avoid them doing injury to themselves. I've never used it though, and don't have it on hand currently. I think it's typically put on bedding in the carrier or something, and there are dosage instructions on the box if I remember right.

Acidophilus - this is a probiotic, helpful for if hedgehog is having green poop, diarrhea, and/or for use alongside antibiotics, to help restore good bacteria in the intestines. You can also use small mammal Bene-bac.

Plain yogurt - same thing as above, contains natural probiotics. I just stick with powder ones though, as hedgehogs are lactose intolerant, and the powders aren't going to expire as quickly.

Boost/ensure - These are helpful for getting calories into a sick hedgehog. I've been making a homemade Boost-type drink to add to the soup I'm making for my sick hedgehog right now, the recipe is over in Pancake's Health Updates. Personally I don't keep either of these on hand, but I do keep Carnivore Care, which is a powder that mixes into a syringe-able food. I also keep plain Pedialyte on hand for hydrating a dehydrated animal.

Canned pumpkin - helps with constipation, can also help with diarrhea. The fiber found in pumpkin helps with both situations, if I remember right. I don't keep it on hand, but could easily get it if needed. Squash baby food can also help.

Those are the reasons I can think of & what I would use them for.


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you so much!! Im getting my kit around so I needed to know what these were all for


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I looked at the list you have in the picture again and had a couple more comments - I would recommend Betadine instead of hydrogen peroxide, which stings and can also damage healthy tissue. Betadine lasts a long time as well, since you dilute it. And I have my whole emergency kit in a plastic tote that's big enough to be an emergency cage. That list also doesn't mention syringes, which are helpful to have on hand for syringe feeding, giving medication, flushing wounds, etc. I went a bit overboard and have 1cc, 3cc, 5cc, and a couple 10cc. But having some extra of just 1 and 5ccs would probably be a good idea.


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Dec 6, 2015)

awesome thank you so much!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There are a few items in that list I wouldn’t bother with and a few I would add.

I keep both cotton swabs & balls.
Square guaze in varing sizes (some sterile).
1 CC & 10 CC syringes
Cornstarch

And very important information:
Veterinarian’s name & number
Emergency veterinarian’s name & number

I don’t keep Rescue Remedy on hand, instead I use aromatherapy to help with stress. No Hydrogen Peroxide, as mentioned by Kelsey, it’s not that great of a product to use on wounds. Ensure the neosprin you use does NOT contain pain relief (no max formula). And be prepared to replace items on a routine basis as they expire.

Most of my "kit" is just the regular human first aid. I put together a separate kit when we travel, but in the house its mostly pulled from the human first aid box or from the kitchen (cornstarch). Only exception items are the emergency heat packs & carnivore care/hills a/d. 

Kelsey, I also have a stethoscope in my box & syringes/needles/fluid to do sub-qs, etc... If you have a stethoscope or ever get the chance to listen through one to a huffing hedgehog, its an amazing sound.


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Dec 6, 2015)

Now I need a stethoscope lol I want to hear it.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ichiro doesn't reall huff, but we got our daughter a stethoscope for Christmas. Lol


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had one for a while, got one when we had a cancer patient that we were watching for signs of congestion. I used to listen to her regularly, she never huffed. Then I decided to try it with one that was frequently buzzing away. Even when he wasn't huffing he was buzzing. Sounds like a motor running, its quite a racket.

Stethoscopes aren't expensive, you can buy a fairly cheap one online anymore. I've used it a few times to listen to breathing. Not necessary really, but I find it helpful.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, now I need a stethoscope. :lol: Sounds like a worthy addition to the emergency kit!

I forgot, I also have both cotton swabs & balls & gauze pads as well. Also tweezers, scissors, and hemostats, and a syringe with a curved tip that can be useful for flushing out wounds. I also have some medical tape & vet wrap (bandages that stick to themselves, but not skin/fur/etc.).

If you're interested, I bought my syringes & a lot of the medical-type stuff from this website - https://www.squirrelsandmore.com/ Recommended to me by the wildlife rehabber I used to work with. Got my jug of chlorhexidine from them as well & it's probably going to last 10 years. :lol:

Y'know, I still haven't been able to get sub-q supplies from a vet yet. I don't think Jackie's vet wants to give me the stuff, which is kind of driving me nuts. I don't know if it's a liability issue for them or what. I may try asking my usual vet next time I go see them.

Also Kalandra, a question I keep thinking of & would like to know your opinion on - do you think it'd be an issue to keep an emergency kit in the back of a vehicle? Or would the variable heat cause an issue for the disinfecting things (betadine & chlorhexidine) and any food (even if unopened)? I'm strongly considering moving my emergency totes to the back of my car so that I don't have to worry about grabbing them if there's a fire or something. I'm just not sure of whether to keep the mentioned things inside in a smaller container or if they'd be okay.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I dunno how hot it gets where you're at Lilysmommy, but around here heat and sun just absolutely destroy anything perishable if left in your vehicle (there's a story about unopened cans of coke left in the trunk of car that my husband likes to tell). Bandages and things like that that don't really expire would be fine so long as they didn't get sun exposure. I would just wonder if you'd only be setting yourself up to replace anything with an expiration date more often than really should be necessary. 

I've got Nico's C&C built with shelves underneath it and I have all her supplies in labeled boxes in the shelves. In an emergency her carrier is right there and I can grab her, her food box and even her blanket box (or at least a blanket) without even taking a step. 

I would think a compromise might work best. Keep like an extra fleece and syringes and other stuff like that in the car and keep things like extra food and wound cleaning supplies inside near the cages so they're easy to grab.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I live in Miami and you just can't leave anything in the car, i think when the sticky part of bandades dries out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That all makes sense! Kansas gets pretty hot in the summer, I think over 100F sometimes. I think I'll go with the compromise - the extra supplies that's meant for emergency set ups can go in the car. Totes, extra liners, heating supplies, bowls, etc. I'll keep the food & most of the medical supplies & half of the handwarmers inside so they're easy to grab & safe from the heat. I just keep thinking that having all of the stuff for emergency set ups won't help if I don't have enough time to grab that stuff after I get the animals out! Seems safer to have it in another location that's less likely to be affected by some kind of building disaster like a fire. Though I guess it won't help me much if the car gets carried off by a tornado, huh? :lol:


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, do be sure to grab your car keys in the event of an emergency though! Won't do you much good to have the supplies if you can't even get in your car to get them!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eh, I could break a window if I needed to! :lol: But yes, car keys are kept right by the door! I'm so paranoid of something happening, ugh.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes Kelsey it gets nasty hot there. The relative humidity can also cause issues with any adhesive. 
I have all kinds of random things in my first aid kits, but it's multi species.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that. My best friends home burned down while she was at work. Her then fiance had left briefly to the grocery store and when he got back he tried to save their cat, but couldn't find the poor baby before he had to get out. A little paranoia can be healthy


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I keep my travel carriers ready for transport underneath my hedgehog cages for emergencies. Whether it is just a shove them in and head to the basement for a tornado, or we need to evacuate quickly. You could also keep a small duffle bag or backpack next to the carrier with an emergency kit, for them and YOU.

I started an article ages ago on emergency preparedness, and then life got in the way of finishing it. However, I found a lot of great information on FEMA, Red Cross & Public Safety Canada's websites for check lists & materials. They are mostly tailored for dogs and cats, I think one had small pets, but they give you ideas to think about and can be modified for hedgehogs and other pets. Also check your local and state government websites. Many of these will also offer regional information that may be helpful as you make an emergency plan. Like where you can go for shelter with a pet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh and Kelsey, have you looked at Cal Vet Supply before? I usually just buy my stuff from there. They have syringes, CC and others items fairly cheap. I'll buy 50-100 syringes at a time though.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh duh, a backpack would be a good idea. Easy to sling over the shoulder & less to carry while trying to juggle animal carriers. And yeah, I have my extra hearing aids & glasses in their cases in the emergency kit as well. They can go in the backpack. I guess I should add a change of clothes & some emergency cash as well... I'll check out some of the sites you mentioned too!

And I've never heard of them, I'll definitely check that out. Thanks!!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Annoying backpacks are great, for years my travel first aid kit was inside a powder puff girls backpack. I have all boys, it didn't get mistaken for anything else. Now my travel fist aid kid won't fit inside a backpack, and the one that stays home involves a fridge and a couple shelves.


----------

